# Sales ad price adjustment



## SETL (Nov 21, 2020)

Can a TM take advantage of the sales ad price adjustment? Such as, if a TM bought an item last week and it's on sale this week, can they get the price adjusted? And if so, or not, where is this written?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes. It’s on workbench & target.com


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 21, 2020)

TMs can take advantage of all official price match policies as posted on target.com, and the price match can be combined with tm discount.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 21, 2020)

SETL said:


> Can a TM take advantage of the sales ad price adjustment? Such as, if a TM bought an item last week and it's on sale this week, can they get the price adjusted? And if so, or not, where is this written?


Yep


----------

